# Pau Gasol to meet with Bulls



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Per the LA Times: http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakers/la-sp-lakers-20140630-story.html



> Gasol has said numerous times that his main priority is playing for a title-contending team. He will meet with Oklahoma City, *Chicago *and Golden State and might also sit down with the Lakers, the team that has employed him since acquiring him from Memphis in February 2008.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Unless OKC amnesties Perkins and does something else it is hard to see them signing anyone. They are over the salary cap now, signing anyone to the MLE would put them close to the tax line.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Diable said:


> Unless OKC amnesties Perkins and does something else it is hard to see them signing anyone. They are over the salary cap now, signing anyone to the MLE would put them close to the tax line.


how about a sign and trade where the Lakers take back Perkins' 9m expiring and receive a prospect &/or pick?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Golden State desperately needs a 3rd big. Pau would be a great get for them.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

So now we're apparently going out to California to meet with Gasol (and by we, I mean the Bulls, not our message board)... someone care to explain to me how Gasol fits in to the big picture? Is this as a backup plan to Melo? A piece with Melo if we have to sign and trade a bunch of assets to get him? Gasol was more productive than I thought last year, but what's the goal here?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

New starting lineup

Rose
Melo
Noah
Gasol

Bench:
Gibson
Dunleavy


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Dornado said:


> So now we're apparently going out to California to meet with Gasol (and by we, I mean the Bulls, not our message board)... someone care to explain to me how Gasol fits in to the big picture? Is this as a backup plan to Melo? A piece with Melo if we have to sign and trade a bunch of assets to get him? Gasol was more productive than I thought last year, but what's the goal here?


I think this would be part of the backup plan to not getting Melo. Gasol + someone else. I don't see how we could afford him if we get Melo. Though I can't claim to know what money Gasol is seeking; will he take a discount to help build a contender?

The fit w/ Chicago is probably just to create a 4-big rotation between Gasol, Noah, Taj, and Mirotic. Keep everyone's minutes down. Mirotic might only play 18-20 minutes as a rookie. Gasol might only be good for 24 min/game. Taj's career average is only around 24 or so, and Noah doesn't need to exceed 30 min/game given his past health issues. Gasol would be great as a backup C to Noah. 

My only issue there is cost. IMO, would be a really great big rotation.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Warriors War I: battling for Love
Warriors War II: battling for Gasol

Trade 9.8 million TE/2nd round to Lakers

We Warriors can offer 11.9 million starting salary and total salary 4 years at 53 million for Gasol?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484487716508143616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484488295645454337


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I think this would be part of the backup plan to not getting Melo. Gasol + someone else. I don't see how we could afford him if we get Melo. Though I can't claim to know what money Gasol is seeking; will he take a discount to help build a contender?
> 
> The fit w/ Chicago is probably just to create a 4-big rotation between Gasol, Noah, Taj, and Mirotic. Keep everyone's minutes down. Mirotic might only play 18-20 minutes as a rookie. Gasol might only be good for 24 min/game. Taj's career average is only around 24 or so, and Noah doesn't need to exceed 30 min/game given his past health issues. Gasol would be great as a backup C to Noah.
> 
> My only issue there is cost. IMO, would be a really great big rotation.


I think this is exactly right. A 4-big rotation would be a great improvement for the Bulls, especially with Gasol and Mirotic providing more scoring punch. Further, I think an inside scorer like Gasol is potentially a better fit with the current Bulls team, assuming Rose comes back at full strength. I believe it is critical to reduce the minutes that Noah plays during the regular season and think that Gasol and Mirotic will provide some needed scoring in the paint.

You will have Rose with a strong inside rotation and some good outside shooters (Dunleavy, Snell, and McDermott. Add Jimmy Butler for defense and a FA veteran, backup point guard and the Bulls have a solid team. 

However, getting Gasol and Mirotic signed this year will be a challenge. However, with reports out now confirming that the Bulls will use the amnesty clause on Boozer, there may actually be enough money to pull this off.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I do think that is a terrific big rotation that could keep guys fresh, however the money to Gasol would eat into filling our SG void. Would surely mean no Lance and probably no Chandler Parsons. That leaves us with second and third tier free agents and SG is just so weak. Personally I would rather see us put money toward the bigger position of need which is SG. Particularly important for Derrick Rose's well being and production...keep the pressure off him early on.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Just my two cents but right now the bulls only have two big men. Taj and JN? I mean that will be kind of hard on those two and really JN can't continue to play 38 minutes a game. We need bigs!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

giusd said:


> Just my two cents but right now the bulls only have two big men. Taj and JN? I mean that will be kind of hard on those two and really JN can't continue to play 38 minutes a game. We need bigs!!


Mirotic is coming, though...it appears 99% certain now. At a minimum we will have Noah, Taj, and Mirotic. Mirotic is NBA ready and can play 25+ minutes on day 1, to both relieve Taj and let Taj play backup minutes for Noah. I believe we will also have Greg Smith as backup C who is allegedly not junk, evidenced by productive 18 min/game for Houston just 2 years ago and he is still in his early 20's. Don't forget Bairstow who while unlikely to produce significantly is said to be a late 1st round pick in many drafts and is a bull down by the basket, definitely physically ready for the pros (already played international ball against men) and can hit the midrange J at crazy efficiency. 

That being said I am very open to Gasol coming here, it just depends for how much he costs. For $10M per season, heck no. For $5M per season, probably. For $3M per season, sign me up! Though reports make it sound like he wants to get paid so I really find it unlikely he comes to Chicago.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

giusd said:


> Just my two cents but right now the bulls only have two big men. Taj and JN? I mean that will be kind of hard on those two and really JN can't continue to play 38 minutes a game. We need bigs!!


It's obviously tough to say with FA being almost completely undecided. That said and if everything goes against the Bulls, our frontcourt should be at worst:

Gibson/Mirotic/Bairstow
Noah/Smith

...Which is why I am a fan of getting Pau. Gasol would upgrade the backup PF and C and still be valuable enough to close out games in a lot of situations.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> It's obviously tough to say with FA being almost completely undecided. That said and if everything goes against the Bulls, our frontcourt should be at worst:
> 
> Gibson/Mirotic/Bairstow
> Noah/Smith
> ...



Initial reports seem to be that the Bulls told Pau he would be the starter if he came here.

Cue unhappy Taj.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Latest report from Woj is the Bulls & Thunder are the 2 top contenders for Pau Gasol.

https://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Street rumor says Bulls have proposed Boozer something for Gasol/Nash (if Lakers are unable to catch any big Fish).

Sorry, no source.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> Street rumor says Bulls have proposed Boozer something for Gasol/Nash (if Lakers are unable to catch any big Fish).
> 
> Sorry, no source.


Which street?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

How much game does he have left? He isn't durable so this might be a waste of money for just about anyone.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wouldn't Chicago be better off going for an all-around wing like Stephenson? I'm not a huge believer that Gasol would make the Bulls much better than they already are. Better? Yes. Better than they'd be than getting a guy like Stephenson? Not too sure.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Which street?


Name of Street: Reliable Source


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

e-monk said:


> how about a sign and trade where the Lakers take back Perkins' 9m expiring and receive a prospect &/or pick?


Or a three way deal with Boston where Rondo lands in LA, Gashole in OKC, Reggie Jackson, Perkins, picks in Boston.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Street rumor says Bulls have proposed Boozer something for Gasol/Nash (if Lakers are unable to catch any big Fish).
> 
> Sorry, no source.


The capital F on Fish has to mean something. Given Fisher is already with NYK I am stumped.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I've now been reading that Pau is between San Antonio or Chicago and Atlanta has come in late with an $11M / year offer.

I'm guessing he comes here if we can work out a S&T or Melo re-signs in New York and we can offer him more, else he will sign with San Antonio if money is similar.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487836738169995264


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Need to see what the Bulls will be paying him. Sounds like this is almost a done deal if it's coming from Woj.

While adding Pau to this team will be great on the court it will stink if he is our only prized FA pick up b/c he costs $10M per season. Guy is 34 years old and has a ton of miles on him. For that kind of money, if true, I have a hard time getting behind the signing.

That being said, I know Pau can help us. He is 7'1 and very skilled, doesn't rely too much on his athleticism, can be our long awaited backup C too. A big upgrade to Boozer on both ends. I think D'Antoni misused him big time the past 2 years. A big man rotation of Taj, Mirotic, Pau, Noah might be the best in the league, at the very least the deepest.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

yodurk said:


> Need to see what the Bulls will be paying him. Sounds like this is almost a done deal if it's coming from Woj.
> 
> While adding Pau to this team will be great on the court it will stink if he is our only prized FA pick up b/c he costs $10M per season. Guy is 34 years old and has a ton of miles on him. For that kind of money, if true, I have a hard time getting behind the signing.
> 
> That being said, I know Pau can help us. He is 7'1 and very skilled, doesn't rely too much on his athleticism, can be our long awaited backup C too. A big upgrade to Boozer on both ends. I think D'Antoni misused him big time the past 2 years. A big man rotation of Taj, Mirotic, Pau, Noah might be the best in the league, at the very least the deepest.


Yeah its great in terms of talent especially if Mirotic pans out but if you really think Pau is signing to be a 20 mpg backup I think you are out of your mind...Pau starts and this moves Taj back to the bench


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

From the sounds of other rumored deals, Pau was being offered 2-yr/10M or 11 M offers. Doubt it's 10 per.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> From the sounds of other rumored deals, Pau was being offered 2-yr/10M or 11 M offers. Doubt it's 10 per.


So basically a mid level exception? That's surprising.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

roux said:


> So basically a mid level exception? That's surprising.


Hm. Actually, I was wrong. They have been 10M or 11M per.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, Gasol would likely be in OKC or SAS if he was willing to take the MLE. He's been holding out for more than 10 million a year. I guess this turns out to be an S+T for Boozer Plus something that has a greater future value than Boozer.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

roux said:


> Yeah its great in terms of talent especially if Mirotic pans out but if you really think Pau is signing to be a 20 mpg backup I think you are out of your mind...Pau starts and this moves Taj back to the bench


I never specified minutes but since you asked. I agree 20 min/game is too low and Thibs will play him more than that....but not wildly more. I could see 25 min/game, maybe 28 min/game. Really not expecting more than that unless we unload Taj Gibson or trade Mirotic, and even then I don't think he's looking at more than 28 min/game. 34 years old, lots of milage...if 20 min/game is crazy, it's equally crazy to try playing him 34-36 min/game until the playoffs at least.

See Duncan, Timothy.

As for starting vs coming off the bench, that is pretty trivial IMO. It just really depends who else rounds out the Bulls roster so you balance the scoring & defense in the starting lineup, bench, and closing lineup. Under most scenarios though, I see Gasol & Noah starting together in the frontcourt.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Can we add Gasol and Melo, that is is the question. The twittersphere seems to think the possibility still exists.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess in theory it could be done if you amnestied Boozer, Signed Melo (for 16 or whatever it would be) and then made a sign and trade with the Lakers for Gasol. However it does not look as though Reinsdorf has any intention of doing that, plus it's difficult to see how you make the S+T work salary wise without gutting the roster.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

What part don't you think Reinsdorf would do (and why do you presume that the decision would be made at the ownership level)? We've already informed Boozer that he's being amnestied, from what I've read.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

As mentioned in the other thread:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488073294709809152
It improves our team, I think... how much remains to be seen, but Gasol is a better scorer (and low post scorer) than Boozer at this point and with his added length, will offer us more defensive versatility than Boozer did. My overall opinion of the deal will have to wait until I get a sense of what the price is.


----------



## KFitz14 (Jun 3, 2014)

I saw it was either 10mil a year if it was a sign and trade or 6.5mil or so if it was an outright signing, so maybe there is some plan to amnesty Boozer or trade him elsewhere and then use that space to accommodate both Pau and Mirotic. I'm sure Mirotic is part of this plan somehow.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

It will be interesting to see what this means for Mirotic. Maybe counting on him for big minutes this year was a bit ambitious, but with Noah, Taj and Gasol all warranting 30+ minutes that leaves scraps for a 4th big man. Mirotic and McDermott are the big unknowns for me as far as the rotation goes right now.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I think I'm feeling sick.

Who ever heard of a limp bull before?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Lots of people on twitter are talking about Pau_l_ Gasol. You'd think he's been around long enough for that to stop happening.


----------



## KFitz14 (Jun 3, 2014)

To all the people looking at Gasol's numbers the past two years and thinking "Yikes!" keep in mind that he was battling injuries, played with sh*t teammates this past year, and did not get along with D'antoni well at all. Hopefully since the Bulls will have a deep big man rotation he won't have to play more than 30 minutes a night (i.e. the Tim Duncan plan) and can stay healthy and ready come playoff time. But Thibs worries me on that front (even if he loves Taj).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The 2 scenarios for Gasol's contract are wildly different. One says $6.5M in year 1 if we sign him straight up, the other says $10M in year 1 if via sign and trade. Umm...I'll take the first option, Alex. I am not a fan of shelling our $10M of our salary cap to 34-yr old Gasol. $6.5M we can definitely swallow.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Lots of people on twitter are talking about Pau_l_ Gasol. You'd think he's been around long enough for that to stop happening.


Paul Gasol is the SHIT!

Much better than Pau Gasol. 

On a more serious note, Pau averaged around 17 and 10 against Miami and Indiana last season... So not a bad pick up if under 10 mill. Horrible move if its near 10 million.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> The 2 scenarios for Gasol's contract are wildly different. One says $6.5M in year 1 if we sign him straight up, the other says $10M in year 1 if via sign and trade. Umm...I'll take the first option, Alex. I am not a fan of shelling our $10M of our salary cap to 34-yr old Gasol. $6.5M we can definitely swallow.


Well ESPN reported that any sign and trade move for Gasol fell apart, so hes signing as a straight up Free Agent. I'm guessing hes getting the full Boozer amnesty amount. Whats the cap space freed up by the amnesty and the McDermott signing? Around 8.5 million free?

I can't imagine Gasol taking 5 million. 

Looks like Gasol and maybe Mirotic are it.


----------



## KFitz14 (Jun 3, 2014)

yodurk said:


> The 2 scenarios for Gasol's contract are wildly different. One says $6.5M in year 1 if we sign him straight up, the other says $10M in year 1 if via sign and trade. Umm...I'll take the first option, Alex. I am not a fan of shelling our $10M of our salary cap to 34-yr old Gasol. $6.5M we can definitely swallow.


He probably wants 10mil but wont get it and still go to a contender without a sign and trade and they couldn't agree to a sign and trade. Again, that's just what I saw. If he still wants 10mil I suppose he can get it after Boozer is inevitably amnestied but I don't think the Bulls do that and just abandon signing Mirotic.


thebizkit69u said:


> On a more serious note, Pau averaged around 17 and 10 against Miami and Indiana last season...


He also averaged around 17 and 10 against the entire league.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well ESPN reported that any sign and trade move for Gasol fell apart, so hes signing as a straight up Free Agent. I'm guessing hes getting the full Boozer amnesty amount. Whats the cap space freed up by the amnesty and the McDermott signing? Around 8.5 million free?
> 
> I can't imagine Gasol taking 5 million.
> 
> Looks like Gasol and maybe Mirotic are it.


I was seeing numbers of around $16M cap space, assuming we amnesty Boozer and drop all our unguaranteed contracts. Can't remember if that included having to dump Dunleavey's $3M contract to someone for a 2nd rounder or something. I think it is entirely possible the Bulls can sign Gasol, Mirotic, and another player in the ~$5M range (likely a guard I'd assume). The Bulls were linked to Jordan Crawford, I wonder if that could be an addition here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I was seeing numbers of around $16M cap space, assuming we amnesty Boozer and drop all our unguaranteed contracts. Can't remember if that included having to dump Dunleavey's $3M contract to someone for a 2nd rounder or something. I think it is entirely possible the Bulls can sign Gasol, Mirotic, and another player in the ~$5M range (likely a guard I'd assume). The Bulls were linked to Jordan Crawford, I wonder if that could be an addition here.


We have interest in crawford if he comes at the right price. 

As of yesterday tweets said Dunleavy would not be included in any trade with LA if one happens. 

Thibs likes Hinrich and is really pushing to get him back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dornado said:


> What part don't you think Reinsdorf would do (and why do you presume that the decision would be made at the ownership level)? We've already informed Boozer that he's being amnestied, from what I've read.


Ya as of next Wednesday if we dont trade him to another team we will have to amnesty him whether JR likes it or not. We need to fill out roster sports and have money to pay Gasol and Mirotic.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Reports are ~$6.5M. Excellent signing if so. We are crazy deep in the post now but dangerously thin on the wing.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

jnrjr79 said:


> Reports are ~$6.5M. Excellent signing if so. We are crazy deep in the post now but dangerously thin on the wing.


I don't know about that. Assuming Mirotic can play the 3, and McDermott is a 3, along with Butler and Snell on the wing, that's fair depth to me. 2 of them might not be proven, but they should be quality players. If Hinrich is resigned, he can play the 2 as well. Sounds pretty solid to me.

On a little sidenote here, if we get rid of Dunleavy, we'll finally be rid of Dookies once Boozer is amnestied. I was looking up Dunleavy to see his status now, and I saw where he, Jay Williams and Boozer all scored 600 points on the season in '01-'02 for Duke. Bulls had all 3 of those players, and all were duds for the Bulls.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

The Bulls went BPA in free agency. OK. Gasol is 34, but can still play. As an offensive weapon, which is the key question for the Bulls, Gasol is a definite upgrade over Boozer.

Of course, Gasol does nothing to fill the holes the Bulls have at the wing positions.

I think this is an attempt by GarPax to actually get what they hoped to get when they signed Boozer...a truly nasty high-low offensive tandem. I have no doubt that, even at 34, Gasol is a much more dangerous offensive player than Boozer. Can Rose live up to his end?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I am on board with the Gasol signing at $6.5M. I wouldn't have been at $10M+ per season. His market value was apparently $10M per season (offered by the Lakers and I believe other teams) which means he took less money to come to Chicago. 

Also I was mistaken about the Bulls' cap space above. I think after amnestying Boozer & dropping their unguaranteed contracts they had around $12M in space, and $15M if they shed Dunleavy to a team under the cap. However they are going to keep Dunleavy it appears since Melo isn't coming here.

So, the $12M in space is getting split between Gasol & Mirotic. Gasol gets $6.5M and Mirotic gets $5.5M starting salary.

The Bulls also have an exception to spend that is around $2.5M per season. This is what they are giving to Hinrich (agreed on today).


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

rose/hinrich
butler/snell
dunleavy/mcdermott
gasol/gibson/mirotic
noah/smith

nice depth.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> rose/hinrich
> butler/snell
> dunleavy/mcdermott
> gasol/gibson/mirotic
> ...


This is a nice line up. Gibson and Gasol can play center is some situations, which should mean less minutes for Noah. I am glad they are keeping Hinrich at a reasonable price as well. 

Assuming some off season improvement from Snell, we may end up with 4 good outside shooters (Snell, Dunleavy, McDermott and Mirotic), which will be nice with Rose driving and drawing the defenders.

So the only real weakness is a 2 gaurd that can create his own shot!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

3 years 22+ million according to Adrian Wojnarowski.


----------

